# help me plz :)



## alihh (May 1, 2012)

hello my name is ali , am 18 years old .... 
hopefully 1 month and i will be in college ... and i would like to study in Italy ...and i have some questions hope i can find answers  ok back to the topic , i would like to study in Italy and i guess am going to Perugia since there are alot of ppl speaking my language (arabic)  also its cheap not like Roma and Milano  so i have been wondering about the cost of living in Perugia (food, clothes , service...)and can i find work so that i work and study at the same time ... and i need to know how much does it cost for a public university in Perugia + living with college roomate (i dont know what to call it.. but its living in rooms that belongs to the university )
thank you


----------



## alihh (May 1, 2012)

I forgot to mention taht am going to learn italian language before going to italy


----------



## Gladiola (Sep 27, 2010)

*I can help you !*

Ciao Alih ,
I am an Italian girl, a qualified teacher of Italian Language, add me on Skype so we can arrange our lessons ! my Skype name is sunofnaples
Ana atamanna lak Alf Mabruk li Mustakbalika fi Idirasaat al Italiyya !!!

Maa aS-Salaama






alihh said:


> hello my name is ali , am 18 years old ....
> hopefully 1 month and i will be in college ... and i would like to study in Italy ...and i have some questions hope i can find answers  ok back to the topic , i would like to study in Italy and i guess am going to Perugia since there are alot of ppl speaking my language (arabic)  also its cheap not like Roma and Milano  so i have been wondering about the cost of living in Perugia (food, clothes , service...)and can i find work so that i work and study at the same time ... and i need to know how much does it cost for a public university in Perugia + living with college roomate (i dont know what to call it.. but its living in rooms that belongs to the university )
> thank you


----------

